# Is it a pipe dream???



## michy64 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi to everyone,

For many years i have longed to to relocate to spain, my children are all grown up with their own lives now and as i am divorced feel there is no time like the present!  I have tried for work in benidorm and surrounding areas on 2 occasions without success. I don't really have a lot to offer as skills go  however have loads to offer in life skills, common sense, quick to learn new things and personality!! I have experience in retail management, coffee/sandwich bar assistant and domicilary work.
This is not a lot to provide me with a great c.v in spain but if i could get the break i am looking for in spain i hope i could really make my new life a good one . I love the costa blanca and hope one day i will be a happy expat!!!!

With little spanish tongue, very basic........i really want to know is this just a pipe dream?????

I would appreciate your opinions please :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michy64 said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> For many years i have longed to to relocate to spain, my children are all grown up with their own lives now and as i am divorced feel there is no time like the present!  I have tried for work in benidorm and surrounding areas on 2 occasions without success. I don't really have a lot to offer as skills go  however have loads to offer in life skills, common sense, quick to learn new things and personality!! I have experience in retail management, coffee/sandwich bar assistant and domicilary work.
> This is not a lot to provide me with a great c.v in spain but if i could get the break i am looking for in spain i hope i could really make my new life a good one . I love the costa blanca and hope one day i will be a happy expat!!!!
> ...


:welcome:


sadly yes, at the moment it's a pipe dream 

with unemployment at 3x that of the UK there's pretty much no chance of a foreigner with no Spanish getting work - some will obviously, but the vast majority don't - at least not proper contracted work, just cash in hand insecure or commission only stuff

why not study Spanish, have lots of hols here & maybe make some contacts & when things improve you'll be well placed to go for it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Things arent good economically, but just keep coming over and looking - you never know and you'll get some nice holidays and time in Spain. 

Jo xxx


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

BBC News - Spanish unemployment hits record 5.64 million

30% of all EU unemployed now reside in Spain. Not a good idea. On the bright side 30% of the economy is cash in hand so from this statistic probably 1.5 million have jobs.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Keep coming for holidays, keep looking, you never know you might just find your niche.

However what the others say is true, lots of people out of work.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

[i would like to say just go for it we did that last oct and we have not looked back made lots of new friends brits and spanish and one spanish chap says in spanish that he is glad to have me as a friend so as i said go for it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> [i would like to say just go for it we did that last oct and we have not looked back made lots of new friends brits and spanish and one spanish chap says in spanish that he is glad to have me as a friend so as i said go for it


but unless I have you mixed up with someone else (entirely possible) - you don't need to work here??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> but unless I have you mixed up with someone else (entirely possible) - you don't need to work here??



I think people who tell other people who want to come to Spain to find work should be prepared to give them some sort of security bond....say 50k euros?

Even retired people on low pension incomes are moving back to the UK.

Hopefully the recent fuller coverage on British tv of the dire state of the Spanish economy will make people think twice about coming to Spain unless they are sure they can support themselves without the need for finding work here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I think people who tell other people who want to come to Spain to find work should be prepared to give them some sort of security bond....say 50k euros?
> 
> Even retired people on low pension incomes are moving back to the UK.
> 
> Hopefully the recent fuller coverage on British tv of the dire state of the Spanish economy will make people think twice about coming to Spain unless they are sure they can support themselves without the need for finding work here.


hopefully - though Greece has had plenty of coverage & you still get people wanting to move there

even people with decent pension or similar incomes are going back, becase they are concerned about the future of Spain & how it will affect them

the new rules which come in later this year regarding health care have a lot of people worried


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> hopefully - though Greece has had plenty of coverage & you still get people wanting to move there
> 
> even people with decent pension or similar incomes are going back, becase they are concerned about the future of Spain & how it will affect them
> 
> the new rules which come in later this year regarding health care have a lot of people worried



People are still wanting to move to Greece????

I can understand the need for a contribution to health costs for reaso0ns I've explained previously but I think pensioners below a certain income should be 100% exempt and those above should pay more...perhaps on a progressive scale.

It wouldn't surprise me if similar costs were introduced in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> People are still wanting to move to Greece????
> 
> I can understand the need for a contribution to health costs for reaso0ns I've explained previously but I think pensioners below a certain income should be 100% exempt and those above should pay more...perhaps on a progressive scale.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if similar costs were introduced in the UK.


I pop into the Greece forum from time to time - there are still people asking - not as many as in Spain though


yes I agreeabout the healthcare............ but not easy to organise from scratch I don't think


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I pop into the Greece forum from time to time - there are still people asking - not as many as in Spain though
> 
> 
> yes I agreeabout the healthcare............ but not easy to organise from scratch I don't think



I think you are right. In the case of overseas retirees, how can their true financial status be ascertained if they don't disclose it?

This month I saw a specialist and had an MRI scan, all for a reasonable 380 euros. I shudder to think what it would have cost privately in the UK.
There was nothing much wrong with me and I complained to OH that I had spent the money for nothing.
Her reply: Would you have thought it value for money if they had told you had a week to live?

There's no reply to that.....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The new law takes effect on the 31st of August and on that date:

All illegal immigrants in Spain will loose their health rights, and if they have a health card, this will expire. If they have a residency permit in Spain, then they will continue to enjoy the same health rights as other citizens.
All European citizens who are not registered as resident in Spain will loose their health rights, and if they have a health card, this will expire. They will need their European health card, issued in their country of residency, to gain access to A&E. So if your residency expires, so will your health card and your GP registration.

So, to continue to have health rights in Spain, you need to have a valid residencia (issued, in the case of EU citizens, first for five years, and can then be renewed for a further 10 year period) and be on the padrón of your village, and registered with your GP. You are then given the health card that corresponds to your federal region.

In any case, all pregnant women and underage children, whether legal or not, will continue to have full health care in Spain.


Read more So, will you lose health rights in Spain? Yes, if you’re not registered! | DavidJackson.info

! Murcia Today - Changes To Spanish Health System Increase The Need For Private Medical Cover.


The spanish requirement that anyone who does not have access to state healthcare should take out private cover would appear to be illegal under eu law as you can't differentiate between a national & a resident foreigner. Britain , who was bringing in the requirement for non-working immigrants to have private cover after the 3 month period, has just been told by the EU that it is totally illegal & full healthcare must be given.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> The spanish requirement that anyone who does not have access to state healthcare should take out private cover would appear to be illegal under eu law as you can't differentiate between a national & a resident foreigner. Britain , who was bringing in the requirement for non-working immigrants to have private cover after the 3 month period, has just been told by the EU that it is totally illegal & full healthcare must be given.


So...the newlaw passed by the Dutch Government whch bans non-Dutch nationals from buying cannabis/marijuana in coffee shops is illegal under EU law?

Apparently Dutch nationals will be issued with 'weed passes'.

You couldn't make it up.....


----------



## Wannabe Expat (May 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> People are still wanting to move to Greece????
> 
> I can understand the need for a contribution to health costs for reaso0ns I've explained previously but I think pensioners below a certain income should be 100% exempt and those above should pay more...perhaps on a progressive scale.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if similar costs were introduced in the UK.


Can you please explain the new rules on health care and what the level of income would be below which no contribution would be payable?

Will prescriptions for the retired still be free?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Wannabe Expat said:


> Can you please explain the new rules on health care and what the level of income would be below which no contribution would be payable?
> 
> Will prescriptions for the retired still be free?


Minimum income is around 8000 euros. Can't remember the exact figure.
Registered foreign pensioners will be subjected to the same charges as Spanish pensioners.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I think you are right. In the case of overseas retirees, how can their true financial status be ascertained if they don't disclose it?
> 
> This month I saw a specialist and had an MRI scan, all for a reasonable 380 euros. I shudder to think what it would have cost privately in the UK.
> There was nothing much wrong with me and I complained to OH that I had spent the money for nothing.
> ...


I like your OH..............


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> I like your OH..............



Typical Scot of the Glaswegian variety......but refined by long years of living in a 'foreign' country.
Unlike me, a woman of few -but tart- words.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Minimum income is around 8000 euros. Can't remember the exact figure.
> Registered foreign pensioners will be subjected to the same charges as Spanish pensioners.


as far as we know..........

the DWP posted on here recently (last week??) that they are 'in talks' with Spain as to how the rules coming into effect at the end of August will affect British pensioners etc.


----------

